# just got my new silkie!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

H I all. I just got my new silkie. She is ONLY 2 and a half months old. I wanted to share her picture with you. This is penny.

View attachment 13479


View attachment 13480










View attachment 13478


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice. If she continues to develop in such a positive way then there is certainly show potential there.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

She is cute. Glad she made it safe.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Nice. If she continues to develop in such a positive way then there is certainly show potential there.


Thank you so much! I was hoping so. I bought her from "show stock" I was really worried because I bought her sight un seen and I know buffs can have a tendency to have smut (darker unwanted colors at the feathers tips) and I was really worried she might have some smutt. However I got really blessed with this one because she has NO smutt at all anywhere on her body!! Not even the feet. The Feather tips are a nice even color. I felt so greatful because I know its very difficult to breed out the smut. I had used this breeder before and her birds are very nice but the last time I got a buff from them it had smutt on the tail. They wanted more money for this buff because it was of nicer quality. So I blindly bought her still I was expecting her to have some smutt but I was so greatful and suprised that she didn't have any. ! She's developing very nicely and I do hope she finishes where I can show her! That would be great! I named her penny because she costs me a pretty penny! Ha ha. I never buy birds sight Un seen but with this one I did and I'm so greatful she is nice. I'm training her now to be held and sit in my lap. She doesn't much like to be picked up yet but once she's in my lap she does not seem to mind. I'm trying to get her used to being picked up. Do you have any tips on how to do that? I just continue to pick her up as part of her training or taming. I just hope she over comes that fear. Her crest is very nice for a two and a half month old. in fact I had to trim it so she could see. She's settling in with the other birds very nicely. Because they are also around her age they accepted her well without any pecking or fuss. They all sleep together in a little pile. I'm really happy its working out and just wanted to share with you all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The smut might show up as she ages. Sometimes it just takes a while to make itself known. If, with her next molt, she's still clear then chances go up for remaining clear.

I'm not certain I would be training her just now. She just arrived in a new home and needs time to adjust to that. Once she seems to settled in, then start with the training. 

One of the clues scooping is happening to fast is when they extend their wings. Slow it down so she doesn't do that. Same with putting her down.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you Robin I will give that a try!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I sure hope she remains clear! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my, what an adorable little puffball!!! She is just precious!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you so much! She has the sweetest little face!! And these bright blue ears! She's a charecter! I'm really enjoying having her around!! She's still a bit shy but I am hoping she gets over that soon. She's 2 and half months old and she's housed with my other 2 month old and my 6 week old. They are all buff silkies. I just love watching them play together! I've had no pecking or anything like that yet so I feel lucky. They are all females and get along great! Its the sweetest thing when they sleep they all sleep together in a big pile! I thank God for all my birds they bring such joy into my life! Each one has their own little personality. Its so fun to watch! I just love them soo much!silkies are such fun!


----------



## Shenika65 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

